

In tech, there is no "Too big to fail" - mrthomas
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/nokia-stranded-on-burning-platform-apple-fanning-the-flames-in-tech-there-is-no-too-big-to-fail-2011-07-25

======
ryandvm
Good post but for the ending. Apple could completely disappear tomorrow and
the only result would be we'd all have slightly less shiny tech gewgaws.

